# [H] SM Terminators [W] Any good eldar offer, Paypal



## Ilihaywe (Mar 28, 2011)

I've got a fully painted (save one) squad of terminators that I want to sell/trade. Looking for anything eldar (preferably wave serpents or dire avengers) or paypal. Pm for any offers.


----------

